# Midwest Cigar Summit Pics



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a bunch of photos from the Midwest Cigar Summit, instead of posting them all here, I'll put up a link.

http://www.gentlemanscigarsociety.com/mcsphotos.html


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow that looks like it was an awesome gathering! What a treat to have Gene A. there! Nice setup!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great. Does anybody know if there is something like that in the southeast?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Such a great time!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Very nice brother.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

very cool!!! Great pics


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great stuff Luke, thanks for sharing man. Looks like a helluva time was had by all! Jealous 

CD


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow great get together. Some true BOTLs there. Looks like a great time had by all


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for sharing the great pics - looks like an amazing event! I met Gene last month and he was a great guy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like some good times were had


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice .....


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pics, looks like a fun time was had by all.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pics!!


----------

